# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada en Madrid

## Rafa505

* Fecha*: Sábado 29 de Septiembre. 
* Lugar*: Laberinto. 
* Hora*: A partir de 18:00. 

¿Quién se viene?.

----------


## mariio

nadie jjajaja
yo este sabado tengo planes por todos los lados,no puedo

----------


## Benji_

Yo al final tampoco podré ir...   :-(

----------


## Rafa505

*CAMBIO DE FECHA*

*Fecha*: Sábado 6 de Octubre. 
*Lugar*: Laberinto. 
*Hora*: A partir de 18:00.

----------


## mariio

lo podemos hacer un domingo

----------


## Rafa505

Al final no voy a poder ir, iré a la Plaza de las Artes, igual nos vemos allí.

----------


## Benji_

> Al final no voy a poder ir, iré a la Plaza de las Artes, igual nos vemos allí.


Si vas a la de las 10, seguro  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## LUISRR

Si admitis a un novato, que no curioso, me apunto y si se hace el domingo  :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Ella

vais a quedar este domingo?

----------


## Rafa505

Como queráis.
Por si acaso:

*CAMBIO DE FECHA*  (onemoretime)

 Fecha: Domingo 7 de Octubre. 
 Lugar: Laberinto. 
 Hora: A partir de 17:00.

¿Va bien?.

Lista: 

Yo.
Gonzalo.
LUISRR.
Ella
Mario¿?
Benji
Beltrán.
Dow.
Felipe.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

De momento me apunto

Rafa, haz una lista para ver quien va

----------


## LUISRR

Os voy a freir a preguntas :D  :D  :D  :D  :roll:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Os voy a freir a preguntas :D  :D  :D  :D  :roll:


No problem  :D  :D

----------


## Benji_

> Iniciado por LUISRR
> 
> Os voy a freir a preguntas :D  :D  :D  :D  :roll:
> 
> 
> No problem  :D  :D


Enga, yo en principio también voy  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Ella

yo en principio tambien...pero quiero ver magia 8-)

----------


## Rafa505

> pero quiero ver magia 8-)


Eso significa que...

----------


## LUISRR

> yo en principio tambien...pero quiero ver magia 8-)


Pues yo no os digo :D  :D  :D

----------


## B3L7R4N

Me apunto. A ver si esta vez puedo ir...

----------


## Dow

que Ella diga que va es guai, porque no veas la de gente que se apunta.



yo en principio sí... me apunto.

----------


## Felipe

En principio, sí.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Rafa505
Gonzalo Orellana
Felipe
Dow
Beltran
Luisrr
Ella
Benji_
Marius

¿Alguien da mas?   :Wink:

----------


## rafa cama

Si va a ser el domingo yo seguro que no puedo, pero... luego podéis ir del Laberinto en que quedáis al Laberinto Mágico (sí, lo sé, es publicidad descarada...).

Saludines.

----------


## Benji_

> Si va a ser el domingo yo seguro que no puedo, pero... luego podéis ir del Laberinto en que quedáis al Laberinto Mágico (sí, lo sé, es publicidad descarada...).
> 
> Saludines.


Pues podía tener su coña la verdad  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## mariio

guay yo si voy porque va dow y es guay

----------


## Dow

8-)

----------


## indyradero

Podríais dar la dirección del sitio.
yo igual puedo ir.
Gracias.

----------


## Felipe

> Podríais dar la dirección del sitio.
> yo igual puedo ir.
> Gracias.


Está en la calle San Mateo, enfrente de la tienda de En-car-ni-ta.

----------


## Felipe

Lo siento pero yo no voy a ir. Me acaba de decir mi hijo que tiene partido de fútbol el domingo a las 19 horas y, además de ir a verle, tengo que ir a llevarle.

Sí voy a ir el sábado a la plaza de las artes, así que allí veré a alguno, creo que a Rafa.

----------


## mariio

> 8-)


no hace falta que te flipes porque tu vienes porque voy yo que soy guay

----------


## LUISRR

Por favor indicadme la direccion

----------


## mariio

esta en la calle san mateo número 16,pero en la acera de enfrente,el 16 es cierta tienda de magia que no se puede nombrar

----------


## Ayy

podemos ir los que nos somos magos :Confused:  xD
ademas.... quien de vosotros va por la quedada?? vais todos por Ella!!!
xD

----------


## gones

Al final es el domingo ¿¿no??Yo alomejor me paso también,aunque tengo comida familiar a las 5 5:30 supongo que podría.

Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

> Fecha: Domingo 7 de Octubre. 
>  Lugar: Laberinto. 
>  Hora: A partir de 17:00.

----------


## Ayy

yo lo siento... pero probablemente no pueda ir...
toy currando en el bernabeu... y el partido empieza a las 5...
cuando acabe, si no estoy muerto... voy pa alli...
que todos necesitamos aprender...
jajaja
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## LUISRR

> podemos ir los que nos somos magos xD
> ademas.... quien de vosotros va por la quedada?? vais todos por Ella!!!
> xD


Yo No soy mago, ni siquiera , diria, que aprendiz. Pero lo que si tengo claro es que quiero aprender ¿hay algun problema por que vaya?

----------


## Ella

lo siento chicos...no podre ir, anoche sali y he cogido un catarrazo...
pasadlo bien

----------


## Dow

ahora que no va Ella va a empezar a faltar gente a montón... muahaha


yo si voy, que va Mario   :Oops:

----------


## Rafa505

> yo si voy, que va Mario


Ya te lo he dicho pero por si acaso, trae lo mio.




> Yo No soy mago, ni siquiera , diria, que aprendiz. Pero lo que si tengo claro es que quiero aprender ¿hay algun problema por que vaya?


Ven   :Wink:

----------


## LUISRR

¿Alguien de mostoles con coche?  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Iniciado por Dow
> 
> yo si voy, que va Mario  
> 
> 
> Ya te lo he dicho pero por si acaso, trae lo mio.


Dow, si puedes trae los libros

----------


## Dow

en la mochila está ya todo   :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Bueno, pues yo voy saliendo de aqui, ¡que no se os olviden los tapetes!

----------


## eldavy

¿Qué tal ha ido la cosa?
Pensé que podría pasarme a conoceros, pero me ha tocado currar hasta tarde.

----------


## gones

Yo tampoco he podido y me he vuelto a quedar con las ganas.Espero que la próxima pueda.

Un saludo

----------


## Dow

ya ya... que no iba Ella y... vaya panda xD


pues guai la cosa, sí sí sí...

----------


## Ayy

bueno... dicen que lo bueno se hace esperar... pro eos no quise llegar pronto... 
de todas maneras... 1 horita es una horita... xD
Dow!! practica practica... y me debes tu a mi uno!! xD

----------


## Benji_

Pues una gozada la  quedada como siempre, pero está fué la pera (personalmente), por varias cosas, por algunos comentarios a los juegos que hice que me han valido como oro puro para limarlos un poquito incluyendo algunos pases que me vendrán de perlas (esa "ola" de Dow  :Wink1: ).

 Genial también los juegos de rafa de monedas y esa pedazo sutileza con la Stebbins de Gonzalo.

 Mil gracias a todos, una tarde estupenda  :Smile1: .

 Un saludo

----------


## Ella

> Pues una gozada la  quedada como siempre, pero está fué la pera (personalmente), por varias cosas, por algunos comentarios a los juegos que hice que me han valido como oro puro para limarlos un poquito incluyendo algunos pases que me vendrán de perlas (esa "ola" de Dow ).
> 
>  Genial también los juegos de rafa de monedas y esa pedazo sutileza con la Stebbins de Gonzalo.
> 
>  Mil gracias a todos, una tarde estupenda .
> 
>  Un saludo


rafa monedas' :Confused: .ohhh,que juego hiciste rafa?

----------


## Felipe

> lo siento chicos...no podre ir, anoche sali y he cogido un catarrazo...
> pasadlo bien


Con la buena noche que hizo ¿dónde irías?

Me dio rabia no ir pero al menos Rafa y yo lo pasamos bien el sábado por la tarde.

----------


## Rafa505

> rafa monedas'.ohhh,que juego hiciste rafa?


Wild coin y un plata cobre con monedero.




> Genial también los juegos de rafa de monedas


Un pelín (largo) menos quizás.   :Smile1:

----------


## Dow

Ayy, no te debo nada... tú me enseñaste una versión y yo te enseñé otra, estamos en paz xD


la maquinita mágica de hacer cigarrillos que llevó Luis me encantó, tendré que ir al estanco lo antes posible jaja

y Ella, que sepas que Rafa se está haciendo un pequeño crack de las monedas... y Benji empieza bien en las quedadas, atreviéndose a hacer juegos a su manera para luego escuchar opiniones... yo hasta que no pasaron unas quedadas no empecé a hacer juegos... estaba aconjodadillo.



me gustan estas quedadas muahaha

----------


## mariio

la verdad es que lo pasamos muy bien

----------


## Ella

y no habeis hecho videos? muy mal muy mal..
la proxima no me la pierdo..
 :Lol:

----------


## mariio

no,no hemos hecho videos

----------


## Dow

> la verdad es que lo pasamos muy bien



tú estás tonto, si no estuviste... seguro que porque no fue Clau.

y no, no hicimos videos... pero si quieres verme, el jueves hago cositas por las mesas de un pub irlandés en carabanchel grgrgr   :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A saber dónde se metió Mario...

Y encima se me olvidó la cámara de fotos  :evil:

----------


## Benji_

> A saber dónde se metió Mario...
> 
> Y encima se me olvidó la cámara de fotos  :evil:


Ves, eso es bueno así nadie me conoce (nadie salvo el que vea el avatar, el video de esponjas, el... ;P).

Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> lo siento chicos...no podre ir, anoche sali y he cogido un catarrazo...
> pasadlo bien
> 
> 
> Con la buena noche que hizo ¿dónde irías?
> 
> Me dio rabia no ir pero al menos Rafa y yo lo pasamos bien el sábado por la tarde.



jajaja no no, esa no es la pregunta Felipe, la pregunta es COMO iria...
jajaja
Clau!!! mira que fui corriendo a verte y no estabas... me tuve que conformar con Dow....otro dia con pesadillas...
xD

----------


## Dow

anda anda, si te ha encantado verme hoy por el tren   :Oops:

----------


## Ayy

tio... eso es acoso....
vaya a donde vaya... un dow siempre esta ahi....
SOS!!!!!

----------


## mariio

oks,realmente no fui xD a la prox espero ir

----------


## LUISRR

Me lo pase de P.M. y Benji hizo varios trucos que vestia muy bien con sus historias, tas hecho un fiera  :Wink:  
Apredi bastante, a ver para cuando la proxima  :Wink:

----------


## mayico

pues... por lo que veo os lo habeis pasado en grande, me alegro.

bueno amigos, decir que el domingo dia 14, salgo de Melilla a Madrid en avión, a las 11:15 de la mañana, creo que llegaré a Madrid a las 1:30 aproximadamente, y sinceramente no tengo nada que hacer en Madrid hasta las 9:00 del lunes, es decir todo el día en Madrid sin hacer nada.

no se moverme por Madrid y digo yo... si os apetece quedar y bueno... si podeis quedar.

¿que me decis? 
y... yo sería comv Dow en la primera quedada me costaría hacer un juego jejeje pero hablar no me da verguenza.

un abrazo

----------


## mayico

:(  :(  :(  
¿nadie puede quedar el domingo?

jejeje, no pasa nada, pero sinceramente me gustaría poder quedar.

es cierto que llevo poco tiempo en el foro y que todavia no hay mucha confianza pero... me gustaría ver magia a otro magos (vosotros) puesto que en mi ciudad no tengo con quien compartir mi afición.

un abrazo

----------


## LUISRR

Yo quedaria contigo encantado pero...
1.- Trabajo la noche del viernes
2.- TU  serias el que me tendria que enseñar magia, yo la unica magia es la que hago con el sueldo todos los meses  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> :(  :(  :(  
> ¿nadie puede quedar el domingo?
> 
> jejeje, no pasa nada, pero sinceramente me gustaría poder quedar.
> 
> es cierto que llevo poco tiempo en el foro y que todavia no hay mucha confianza pero... me gustaría ver magia a otro magos (vosotros) puesto que en mi ciudad no tengo con quien compartir mi afición.
> 
> un abrazo


¿Poco tiempo? ¿Alguien con casi 3 años de antigüedad?   :Lol:  

Yo quedaría encantado, que tengo muchas ganas de conocerte, pero depende mucho de las ganas que tenga de ir a Madrid.

¡¿Quién se apunta a una quedada este domingo a las 17:00 en el Laberinto?!

Venga, animaos, que para una vez que viene a Madrid... :!:

----------


## Ayy

bufffffff
ya me tais hartando con vuestras quedadas e :Confused: ? 
jajaja
no se si podre, porque me voy de puente, y no se cuando vuelvo...
espero volver .... el 23... de junio o asi... xD

jaja

si estoy por aqui, dare señales de vida, pero hacer la quedada!!!



P.D: por cierto.... poco tiempo :Confused: ? juer...

----------


## mayico

ok a ver si alguien mas se anima, yo no se llegar donde has dicho gonzalo, pero ya llegare... jejeje y bueno luisrr dices que trabajas la noche del viernes, pero yo llego a Madrid el domingo podrias quedar, claro pero la familia... 

pues eso amigos si alguien se apunta... pues yo encantado y si no podeis... pues tambien encantado de que tengais otros quehaceres.

PD: bueno y es cierto que casi ya tres años en el foro, pero por problemas familiares pues no he podido participar mucho, y ahora pues... poquito a poco.

----------


## LUISRR

Mayico trabajo todo el puente de noche, pero si tengo fuerzas lo mas seguro que vaya a la quedada
Otra cosa, para los que estuvisteis el domingo pasado, pasadme vuestros correos, os debo una cosita  :Wink:

----------


## mayico

bueno, pues tengo mas noticias, estaré instalado en el hotel medio día, en la plaza del emperador carlos V, Nº8.

nose donde está pero ya lo encontraré, al fina... hacemos la quedada?

----------


## chikilint

Bueno, pues habra que animarse he ir conociendo a la gente del foro, asique yo me apunto pero como otros no creo que vaya hacer algun juego, jejeje.
Saludos.

----------


## mayico

bueno pues... si Gonzalo puede pues ya somos 3. ¿alguien mas se anima?

----------


## kikucho-7

Muy buenas, aunque llevo poco en este mundillo yo estaria encantado en quedar con vosotros pero no se donde esta el laberinto.
Si alguien me da la direccion seguro que busco un hueco y estoy con vosotros.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## kikucho-7

Muy buenas foreros, al final no se si vais a quedar o no.
Para aparecer o no.
Un saludo y gracias a todos.

----------


## Ayy

al final que :Confused: ?   mucha magia?? xD

----------


## chikilint

Al final no he podido pasarme, otra vez sera....

Saludos.

----------


## kikucho-7

Muy buenas, para ser la primera vez que me paso me encanto el juego de la desaparicion ¿ 0 es que no se presento nadie? estube esperando de 17:05 a 18:00 y como no vi a nadie me marche.
A ver si la proxima vez tengo mas suerte y apareze alguien.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo al final no pude ir porque me fui al pueblo de puente. A ver si para la próxima (debería ser a principios de novimbre) puedo ir (casi seguro que si, si no es en el puente)

----------


## BusyMan

> bueno, pues tengo mas noticias, estaré instalado en el hotel medio día, en la plaza del emperador carlos V, Nº8.
> 
> nose donde está pero ya lo encontraré, al fina... hacemos la quedada?


Coño... acabo de ver tu mensaje.

Una pena, te podías haber venido ayer a vernos a actuar. Luego nos fuimos a cenar unos cuantos  y a tomar unas cerves. Hubieses sido muy bienvenido.


(Por cierto que ayer vinieron a vernos los de Compañeros... kimi, vaye y compañía... Leo el de 7 vidas, la que hace de hija de Aida en la serie y uno de los LocoMía!!!... vaya panda).

----------

